# Composer portraits



## charismajc

There’s something that’s always bugged me, and I think the folks on this forum may have an opinion on this.

I’ve noticed that the vast majority of photos of the great composers in the popular media are of them in the later stages of their lives. Why? Why don’t we see more of the pictures of the young, vibrant, skirt-chasing versions of these dudes?

I mean, young Brahms, Lizst and even Bach were pretty good-looking blokes in their day. Young Clara Schumann was definitely a hottie (and incredibly talented), and I could see why Robert went through what he did to be with her. But the most famous/widely circulated pictures of all these people are the older versions.

In one sense, it’s nice that in this youth-oriented culture we live in, these are the pictures that have been popularized. Maybe these pictures are appropriate, since in many cases, these guys were at the height of their powers in their later years. 

On the other hand, it makes it harder to visualize these guys as the incredibly dynamic and energetic people they undoubtedly were.


----------



## Weston

Because the popular media perceives classical music as dull stodgy old folks music?

On the other hand, below is a picture of one of my favorite living composers, Conni Ellisor.


----------



## Sid James

Another youngish one is US composer *Eric Whitacre*, who's about 40.










I heard a presenter on radio talk about the photos of Brahms when he was unshaven. The presenter said that at that time, the composer was in his 50's, so he might have been older than what most people think. Once he grew a beard, he looked older than he was (not surprisingly, as facial hair tends to make one look older - or like Santa Claus!)...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Eric Whitacre? He's a dead ringer for Welsh footballer Robbie Savage who plays for Derby County FC! Sorry, but I can't load an image of RS for you to compare - a pity as the resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Argus

elgars ghost said:


> Eric Whitacre? He's a dead ringer for Welsh footballer Robbie Savage who plays for Derby County FC! Sorry, but I can't load an image of RS for you to compare - a pity as the resemblance is uncanny.


They certainly ask for the same do at the barbers:










Other than the hair, I'm not so sure.

I think the portraits of the composers in old age add to the idea that classical music fans like to propagate, that classical music is somehow more serious or respectable than other music. An old guy in a suit implies somewhat more gravitas than a teenager in ripped jeans.

I think it also helps maintain the classical heirarchy. Composer over conductor over musicians over listener. The higher in the chain the more respect is necessary to ensure command over the suborinates. That may be why there are many more bang tidy violinists than conductors. Also, Schubert and Mozart look older in their portraits than they actually lived to become.


----------



## SuperTonic

At what point did photography become common place? I'd guess early 20th century, but I do know the technology existed before that, so I'm not sure.
Prior to photography, the only way the likeness of a composer would be passed on to future generations would be through painting, and to get a portrait painted of yourself I would imagine would require a certain amount of wealth and/or fame. I would guess that most composers wouldn't reach a point at which they would be able to have a portrait painted until they were older.
Admitedly this is just conjecture, but it seems like a logical conclusion to me.


----------



## superhorn

There are portraits of the young Brahms,before he became a portly older gentleman with a beard,pot belly and a cigar. He was quite hamdsome as a young man,in fact.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The earliest photograph of a composer I've seen is a rather blotchy daguerrotype of Chopin taken presumably in the mid-late 1840s. Does anyone know of one that precedes that?


----------



## kopal123

Hi,
That is right music just like it all the way of 
Music is the best way to presents a good well.


----------



## Aramis

elgars ghost said:


> The earliest photograph of a composer I've seen is a rather blotchy daguerrotype of Chopin taken presumably in the mid-late 1840s. Does anyone know of one that precedes that?












And this Chopin which you mentioned:










is from 1846


----------



## elgar's ghost

Many thanks, Aramis. Paganini! Wow - look at those fingers! And how the hell did he stand still long enough for that? Or is it actually Geddy Lee?


----------



## alw3003

In a research I do (art historical), I want to know which composer is depicted in a painting. He looks quite young, and I have difficulties to identity him. Can anyone help me identify the composer seen in this (link: http://www.dieten.eu/hermans/componist.jpg) painting? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Delicious Manager

This is a later photo of Chopin shortly before his death in 1849. Doesn't look too well, does he?










The question of composers' ages in photos is relatively simple.

As we have already established, photograph was a rare (and expensive/time-consuming) activity for many years. Therefore, it was only quite eminent people who were photographed. A composer's eminence might not be significant enough until his/her reputation was firmly established. This would often happen in (relatively) later life.


----------



## starry

There's another thread here which may interest you

http://www.talkclassical.com/6608-pictures-composers.html


----------



## alw3003

Thanks a lot. I the painting I see similarities with both Chopin and Ravel. My research goes on.


----------



## Ynot

I would think the earliest photo of a major composer is this one of Liszt. This was 1842-43 or so.


----------



## Morimur

OMG - it's a disembodied Schoenberg head!!!


----------



## Pantheon

Here is a young Rachmaninov... enjoy


----------

